# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kujt do i jepnit një të puthur dhe...

## uj me gaz

ne c'rrethana?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Po ju qe shtruat kete pyetje kujt do ja ipnit?!!!!!!!!*

----------


## PINK

njonit, e di vete ai. Muaaah. Plluq merre, ta lashe. Over.

----------


## The Clown

flm me kadal mos u qel....hahahah

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

do puthja mhhhh top secret :ngerdheshje: ...

----------


## broken_smile

Sikur te kisha afer ate Johnny Depp do i jepja edhe dy jo vetem 1 te puthur
ne c'rrethana? 
Siper "La Perla Nera"  :perqeshje:  kush e ka pare filmin e kupton se per cfare po flas..

----------


## Endless

> njonit, e di vete ai. Muaaah. Plluq merre, ta lashe. Over.



Tani gjithe forumi do jete duke vrare mendjen se per ke behet llaf. Bile, bile, do kete dhe nga ata, qe do ti dergojne mesazhe private njeri tjetrit,'' Ore ke ndonje info me ke e kish Pinku?''. Ndoshta ndonje tjeter shkon dhe deri aty sa te veje petrogazin, te zieje ndonje kafe turke e ta  hedhi shpejt e shpejt, dhe pasi ta perpij,ta tuse nja dy tre here majtas e djathtas dhe te me leshohet te ndonje nga keto fallxhoret qe shofin filxhanet aty ne lagje!! lol

----------


## Izadora

Nje puthje per ...... kissss herz  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## uj me gaz

> *Po ju qe shtruat kete pyetje kujt do ja ipnit?!!!!!!!!*


une po ju puth njehere te tereve. po si? do thuash ti. nje te puthur gjigande, nga ato qe nuk te behet shpirti te ndahesh, qe te dridhen leqet e kembeve dhe syckat te lozin hapadollapa. keshtu forumce e kisha llafin.

----------


## USA NR1

> une po ju puth njehere te tereve.


]...........................mos je tranu.

----------


## USA NR1

> Nje puthje per ...... kissss herz


per kend ke kjo puthje Izadora...

----------


## PINK

> Tani gjithe forumi do jete duke vrare mendjen se per ke behet llaf. Bile, bile, do kete dhe nga ata, qe do ti dergojne mesazhe private njeri tjetrit,'' Ore ke ndonje info me ke e kish Pinku?''. Ndoshta ndonje tjeter shkon dhe deri aty sa te veje petrogazin, te zieje ndonje kafe turke e ta  hedhi shpejt e shpejt, dhe pasi ta perpij,ta tuse nja dy tre here majtas e djathtas dhe te me leshohet te ndonje nga keto fallxhoret qe shofin filxhanet aty ne lagje!! lol


Kaq shume paskam ? Ou, m'thuj ndonje emer dhe ti. Se do me besh nder. Do ja coj une e para puthjen, sesa ta zgjidhin ato, per ke ishte spres dot une !! LoL

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Nje Te Puthur Te Madhe Per Shokun Tim Alem

----------


## Marya

femrat e forumi do i puthja te gjitha  ne faqe :buzeqeshje:  , meshkujt ne balle :buzeqeshje: 
dhe njerin ne ....................................... maje te hundes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ganimet

Do ja dhuroja nji puthje eeeeeeeeeemmmmmm jo po me vje marre  ta them ....
Nji po ta jap ... mua
Kom per gjith forumin po pa epsh 
thjesht nji mpuq !!!
ne menyre shoqrore...

----------


## Endless

> Kaq shume paskam ? Ou, m'thuj ndonje emer dhe ti. Se do me besh nder. Do ja coj une e para puthjen, sesa ta zgjidhin ato, per ke ishte spres dot une !! LoL




Ishte sarkazem. Qe ta shkermoq fjale per fjale une ty : S'eshte se do e qethte ndonje se per ke e kishe te puthuren jo! lol

----------


## PINK

> Ishte sarkazem. Qe ta shkermoq fjale per fjale une ty : S'eshte se do e qethte ndonje se per ke e kishe te puthuren jo! lol


shif shif, hic une. Tsk. 

Hej, thashe se mos dije gje ti. Me ndihmon dhe mua, ma ka lujt ndonje ketu, dhe une se kam pas mendjen mbase.  :syte zemra:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Epra tani edhe une vendosa te tregoj se kujt do ti ipje puthje.......
Po do i jepja puthje vetem atyre qe me respektojn si moter dhe si bijen e vete...*

----------


## goldian

edhe me te puthurat skam fat

----------


## Linda5

Schatzit tim do ja jap  :syte zemra:  :syte zemra:

----------

